# CD archery wf19 stalker



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Picked up a CD archery wf19 stalker riser and matched it to some Hoyt traditional bamboo core limbs. These are 45 pound Limbs and they ended up at 47 at my draw length. Getting it all set up and tuned. So far I am really liking it. Thought I would share a few pictures.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Tuned up pretty well.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweet rig


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Been playing with tuning before cutting my other arrows. Here is a fletched and a bare shaft at 25 yards. I am going to call it done. 

Final specs: 46 lbs at my draw of 27. 62 inch bow with the medium limbs. Bcy x 20 strand padded (with b-55) to 24 string. Nock point set at 1/2 inch. 28.5 inch carbon Express Heritage 90 with beiter pin nocks and 100 grain points. 412 grains finished weight with an foc of 11%. Should be a good 3d setup.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

8.5 inch brace height.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Just have to share how impressed I am with this riser limb combo. Smooth, shock free, quiet, and accurate. I love the adjustability, and shootability. 

Just coming back to the recurve after shooting the compound for the last 4 years. 

I shot recurves and longbows for 35 years before that. 

I have owned a ton of bows over the years, but I have to say this one takes top honors. 

All are fun to shoot!


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Had a stubby stabilizer made. This should help balance it out perfectly.


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

That's a nice looking setup, rhust. How does it balance without any stab? And what color is the riser, looks nice.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Without the stabilizer it tilts slightly back toward me. With the stabilizer it balances perfectly.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Riser is black.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I briefly had one, but wanted something shorter for a hunting bow. I think a 17" model would fit that bill quite well.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

After all my tuning was complete, I ended up not using the small stabilizer. The bow feels great without it. I ended up tilting my quiver a little further forward to give the bow a better balance.

I decided to do a force draw curve on it today to see how it was drawing. I used a digital wall mounted scale hand draw 1 inch at a time. 

Here are the results: Medium Hoyt x tour limbs 1.5 turns out from bottom on a CD archery wf 19 riser. 46 lbs at 27 inches of draw (my draw length) 62 inch bow.

Brace height is 8 3/8 inch (throat of grip to string)

11 to 12 inches = 5.0 lbs gain
12 to 13 inches = 3.6 lbs gain
13 to 14 inches = 3.2 lbs gain
14 to 15 inches = 2.8 lbs gain
15 to 16 inches = 2.4 lbs gain
16 to 17 inches = 2.2 lbs gain
17 to 18 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
18 to 19 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
19 to 20 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
20 to 21 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
21 to 22 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
22 to 23 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
23 to 24 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
24 to 25 inches = 2.0 lbs gain
25 to 26 inches = 2.4 lbs gain
26 to 27 inches = 2.4 lbs gain
27 to 28 inches = 2.8 lbs gain
28 to 29 inches = 3.0 lbs gain


----------



## Ultratec99 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, I have only heard good things about the WF19 riser. Considering purchasing myself as I transition from compound to traditional. I thought the tunability would help with the transition it appears yours tuned up well.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I see I am late to this post, but I am looking to get a WF19. I just got into ILF set ups and really like them. 
Anyway, Tell me more about your set up? Tiller? Even? You shoot split or 3 under? Quiet? What is the total weight of your bow all set up with the quiver and arrows? You using and elevated rest or shooting off the shelf? Set at center shot or a bit short of center? I see you are using med limbs? 
I have a nice set of Uukha’s I am running now. They are mediums. I would like to try them out on a WF19 for a hunting rig. 
~Wojo


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

What is everyone running for brace height on their wf19's with medium limbs. 

My tradtech rc woods like about 7.5 to 7.75. My black max limbs like about 8. Hoyt xtour's like 8.25 to 8.5.


----------

